# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  What's so bad about Transplants in Turkey?

## Dav7

For the past few months online I've heard a lot of people putting down Turkey for hair transplants, but I don't really get what the problem is? Yes they are cheap, very cheap in comparison to Western countries, but wouldn't this not be down to Turkey been a much cheaper country when it comes to pretty much anything. I just don't see the point of paying 10,000 for a transplant, when I could get the exact same procedure done in Istanbul for 2000. Help and advice much appreciated.

----------


## Kayman

It's like a lot of things in this world, you want quality you pay for quality. The surgeons who charge the big bucks generally have a proven track record of excellent results and a decent reputation to uphold.

----------


## baldozer

> For the past few months online I've heard a lot of people putting down Turkey for hair transplants, but I don't really get what the problem is? Yes they are cheap, very cheap in comparison to Western countries, but wouldn't this not be down to Turkey been a much cheaper country when it comes to pretty much anything. I just don't see the point of paying 10,000 for a transplant, when I could get the exact same procedure done in Istanbul for 2000. Help and advice much appreciated.


 What do people say about Turkey?

----------


## Proper

> What do people say about Turkey?


 Its Turkey.

----------

